# John deere 3020 diesel syncro range



## Jd4000 (May 7, 2012)

I recently bought a 3020, to restore it runs and drives but has no hydraulics such as steering, brakes, or 3 point movement, I have been told that the stroke control valve could be goofed up or something just wondering if their is anything else?


----------



## okiebindernut (Apr 17, 2012)

It could also be a problem with the supply pump located under the rockshaft housing or the valve assembly on the left side of the transmission housing just in front of the hydraulic filter.


----------



## Jd4000 (May 7, 2012)

ok what do i need to look for in the valve assembly on the transmission? and does that stroke control valve come out of the top of the main hydraulic pump or the bottom. I took the bottom plug out and got the piston and spring out fine and their is a plug on the top of the pump to and didnt know if anything comes out threw the top.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

The stroke control valve is right on top of the pump and should have a little t-handle on top of it. All you should have to do is while the tractor is off screw it in all the way. Then start the tractor and unscrew it. If the valve is stuck this procedure should flush anything out. You really don't have to take anything apart until you've tried this. You should also check the main pump intake screen located right in front of and just below the left hand axle . It is a plug you take out with a 1/2 in drive breaker bar. All the oil will come out so get some buckets!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I concur with JDonly. The Screen is the culprit most of the time when all hydraulics are lost. I suggest you invest in a JD Technical manual or CD. It is worth the investment as all of the troubleshooting techniques for your tractors electrical, hydraulic, and mechanical sectors are outlined in detail.


----------



## Jd4000 (May 7, 2012)

*1965 3020*

ok i had thought i got my three point working on my 3020 but i was wrong. my first issue was that the 3 point wouldnt raise. now i got it to raise because their was a piece in the wrong spot below the rockshaft valve. now it will raise but wont lower. the time it raises up is when i start the tractor. any suggestions?


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Service Manual SM2038 John Deere 3000 Series Tractors
Service Manual CD-ROM SM2038CD John Deere 3000 Series Tractors

You might check with JD directly for better prices than listed at this site...
https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/John_Deere_3020_Shop_Manual_s/7584.htm


----------

